# Is this possible?



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

A guy bragging that he could kill ducks at 70yards, I don't think it can be done. What do you guys think. Here he is http://www.waterfowlforum.dcshosting.com/viewtopic.php?t=18


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Yes you can kill ducks at 70 yds. Should most people try it. No


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I'd love to see it! I have a tough enough time dropping a pheasant at 35 yards!


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Ducks straight up are a lot easier than pheasants straight out.

I made some sick long shots in my younger years....missed alot too...and injured more than i would like to admit. But now I don't shoot nearly as much.


----------



## Dave K. (Aug 28, 2003)

Why do people even post that stuff.....they should know their gonna catch hell for it.


----------



## fowlfoolr (Sep 30, 2004)

Yes it can be done.... should it be tried NO! Way too many cripples and sailed off birds. Even with a dog you cant find a duck that sails 300 yards.

Just my opinion.

Layne


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

You're right. I've crippled a few birds as well shooting long distances. I don't do that anymore. I feel bad when I know I've wounded one but can't get to it. I just hope that a coyote eats well that night but I still feel bad about it. I mean, the bird is suffering when that happens and that's not my goal. Shoot to kill, or don't shoot period. That's a pretty good thing to remember before you pull the trigger.

Just my opinion.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

I agree with fowlfoolr let them come closer and laying to ur decoy and easy shot drop right front of u and u not wasting any birds... I just hate to loose birds when it hurt or dead I dont leave them out there and be sports and do it right and learn how to be patiention and no rush.. I know some of u guys over exicted but give them time to come and easy shoot


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

It should not be attempted by any means. But heck... the guys that downwinded us on Saturday thought they could kill em at 90 yards!


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

anytime i lose a bird i feel that it may be one less day i hunt in the future. there are few things worse if you are a ethical hunter. Every year my wirehairs come up with someone elses cripple and that puts a  on my face


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

dblkluk -

Related to your comment - This weekend I saw guys shooting at birds a mile high! I couldn't believe it. I've seen that happen I don't know how many times. Sometimes I wonder if guys would be better off at the range than out in the field!


----------



## born to hunt (Mar 13, 2002)

I like to know that steel can be kinda lethal at long ranges to incent me to keep shooting at a cripple that may be 60 or 70 yards away. I make it a rule never to skybust, But last week I was field hunting and cripped a big greenie at 25 yards (should have been dead) I loaded again as he was flying about 20 feet off the deck a ways out- and dropped him and he landed 80 paces away. I figure the shot connected at about 70 yards.

My point is that I kept shooting because-and only because- the bird was crippled--an now crumpled. Otherwise all shots are within 35 yards.


----------



## seagulhunter4life (Oct 7, 2004)

I don't understand why people would want to skybust birds or shoot at 70 yards away. Yeah you might kill the bird but that beats thoe whole purpose. It also means your not a very good hunter, only a good shot. I don't understand why anyone would shoot a bird that is not in your decoys. First of all, i would rather watch a bird work my spread and set in and not shoot at all than sky bust a bird from a mile away. What fun is that. Yeah you killed a bird. WOoopy doo! I personaly won't shoot a bird unless it's locked into my spread. But thats just me. I guess some people may have trouble getting birds to do that, but If i can do it day in and day out in MN then there is no reason why a R hunter in ND can not do it there.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

i shot a duck the other day at 55, lost it in the reeds. bad call on my part. shot a goose at 71 yards "paced", it folded. ten gauge though.

mark


----------



## seagulhunter4life (Oct 7, 2004)

Wow dude your awesome, you can shoot a bird 71 yards away!! You should start guiding and teaching people your tactics on "i can't get a bird in my decoys, so im gonna shoot at anything in a 20 mile radius" Ok now, who cares if you can shoot a bird that far away. What is so exciting about that?? Tell me please, because i do not understand!


----------



## nd_gunslayer (Aug 9, 2004)

I like to shoot them with their orange feet on the end of my barrel.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Seagull,

Please tell me what is so exciting about shooting a bird with his feet down hanging in the air 15 -20 yards away. Right - nothing! Your enjoyment comes from things other than shooting skills.

I have spent a lot of time and money at the pattern board developing loads that I can use effectively in long range shooting. I would rather crumple one goose at 60 yards than shoot a limit at close range over the decoys.

Do you think "your" way using decoys is the "only" way to hunt waterfowl? Ever stop to think that maybe there are different aspects to the hunt that other people enjoy. I have seen the slam on long range shooting occur on every waterfowl hunting board. The sad thing about it is the people doing the most slamming are the ones that know the least about long range shooting.

:soapbox: If you don't like it, or don't have the skills or tools to do it, then don't take long range shots. That's easy enough. Pass shooting is my favorite type of shooting. If you insist on knocking it, then learn a little about it first!


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

i shot it that far because i was standing in the pile of blinds and decoys as my buddy was getting the truck. the goose decided to fly close enough while i was standing in the field with all our stuff laying around. i thought it was cool to get the last goose of the day but apparently i cant hunt :eyeroll:

mark


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i was in a outdoors shop in fergus falls a few years ago and they had on display some tin pieces that were shot with bismuth from 70 yards and there were holes clean through. it's still too far of a shot imo.


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

I get em from 70 yards a lot quite frankly, sometimes I even get them from like 85-90 yards...I just shoot this special shot, I think it is 4 Buck or something... :-? :withstupid:


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

thats cause u r the crappiest hunter ever!!!  :lol: :lol:


----------



## recker (Oct 12, 2003)

I wont shoot at a duck over 40 yards max and rarely shoot at one that far. Too much of chance of wounding it and not retrieving it. From what I see these days I am in the minority. The new bread of hunters will shoot at anything. And we wonder why the ducks we have left seem educated.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

To answer the original question, yes it can be done. I would never try to do it though - not ethical.

When lead was still legal, I shot a 3" #4 at a bunch of birds over 90 yards away that had lit on the water and were pulling all the new birds in to them. I was trying to just shoot over their heads and get them away from my decoys... I aimed about 10' over their heads and shot - when the report sounded, they jumped in the air and one mallard ran into one pellet in the head. Stone dead... I would never have believed it if I had not seen it for myself...

I would never try to do this though.


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

he probrobly shoots deer at a 700 yards at a run guys like that dont know the difference between a yard or a foot--they have problems with all sizes and measurments if u get what i mean :lol:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Niles Short said:


> he probrobly shoots deer at a 700 yards at a run guys like that dont know the difference between a yard or a foot--they have problems with all sizes and measurments if u get what i mean :lol:


You make it sound like shooting a running deer at 700 yards is something tough!?!??!?!? Honestly, I have a hard time deciding weather to shoot them in the vitals or just simply take a head shot when they are only 700 yds out. :rollin:


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

this one time i shot a spike buck from 95 yards on the run with my bow.

mark


----------



## Marlo (Oct 9, 2004)

Maybe he meant his rifle, not a 10ga.

I screwed up half of my first year duck hunting and was using a Turkey Extra Full Choke (not realizing it). I couldn't hit any birds landing in our deeks but I was dropping birds at 30-40 yards as they flew away... My buddy figured out what the problem was.

12ga #4 3" mag


----------



## seagulhunter4life (Oct 7, 2004)

dogdigger needs to come out of his fantasy world!


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

i shoot a mod choke out of my 10 gauge. and 1 shot.or duck i use 20 gauge with full choke (for me the full patterned to best even though they say u shouldnt use it.) with 3 shot. i have killed tons of birds in the deeks this year, got 5 geese early season in 10 minutes with the 20 gauge. all fell within 15 yards of me. i dont care anyone says, you have all taken a longer than ethical shot. hell i have seen people that couldnt hit anything go hunting, is that ethical? everyone has an effective range, (mine isnt 70 yards) i would say 40 is about all i will normally shoot, even with the ten.

oh yeah i might have been kidding about the deer  i have never shot a deer past 15 yards

mark


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

I was going to say...


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

haha i would never shoot a spike anyway, i wont shoot less than an eight. i like the deer t have a chance to grow :beer:

mark


----------



## Marlo (Oct 9, 2004)

dogdigger said:


> haha i would never shoot a spike anyway, i wont shoot less than an eight. i like the deer t have a chance to grow :beer:
> 
> mark


I hear that but around here it's a catch 22... everyone knows that on opening day of gun anything and everything will get shot regardless... does, fawn, button bucks, fetuses. Most of our bucks are a year old, the rest under a year. Rarely will you find a 2 or 3 year old.

So when a nice spike comes along during bow season that's as nice as youre going to see and if you don't take it, some gun hunter will.

it kind of sucks but not much you can do when hunting state land.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

thats the same way it is in ohio where i am from. at the check stations you see all kinda of lil buttons and spikes. its so retarded, you cant mount it, a doe is better eating so whats the point? so u can go to the office and tell your non hunting friends you killed a buck? i dont understand

mark


----------



## Marlo (Oct 9, 2004)

dogdigger said:


> thats the same way it is in ohio where i am from. at the check stations you see all kinda of lil buttons and spikes. its so retarded, you cant mount it, a doe is better eating so whats the point? so u can go to the office and tell your non hunting friends you killed a buck? i dont understand
> 
> mark


I've been to a couple of the Sportsmans show's were experts talk about hunting and the heard. I've heard more than one say there are too many does (here anyway) and don't be afraid to take them. They're giving out a TON of DMU permits (Doe permits). I got two doe permits, plus I can take a Doe with my back tag during bow, and I'll get another back tag if I do that for a buck during gun. I could have used last year's back tag for a doe or buck early season this year.

That's 5 deer total, 4 of which could be been does.

Man, that's more ducks than I usually get a weekend LOL


----------



## seagulhunter4life (Oct 7, 2004)

this is a waerfowl forum


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

thanks for pointing that out. wow you are doing well with your 12 posts.

mark :beer:


----------



## seagulhunter4life (Oct 7, 2004)

Your right, that number is just so damn significant!!
And besides I don't post oblivious comments such as this!

"ithis one time i shot a spike buck from 95 yards on the run with my bow."

And don't forget your goose from 71.35 yards that was paced and folded with one shot.


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

you are a good reader too!! congrats

:beer:

mark


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

o and it was 71 yards not 71.35. that would be a lil to far. :wink:

mark


----------



## seagulhunter4life (Oct 7, 2004)

Are you sure or should we have the refs get out the first down markers??


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

My Dad grew up in Minnesota and moved to the Dakota's in the early 50's and if my math is right that is over 50 years ago and when ever he let's a long shot fly we say, "it is the Minnesota hunter coming out of him again!" Please don't take it personal!!


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

:sniper:


----------



## bear04 (Oct 5, 2004)

dogdigger,

do you have some type of aftermarket choke or are you shootin anti aircraft fire.

ps if you do have an after market choke what kind are you using

_____________________________________

GIT ER' DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNN


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

as stated in the thread about ten posts ago i have a mod lead which is full steel. 10 gauge


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

mod lead full steel. 10 gauge

mark


----------

